# Harness suggestions



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you all recommend a harness that fits our V's? We don't personally use a harness with Ruby, but my parents will be watching her for couple weeks while we are on vacation and they have said that they'd feel more comfortable walking her with a harness on. 

I bought one the other day and tried it on Ruby and it was all sorts of wrong. It was too tight around her chest/abdomen even all the way loosened, and too big around the front part of her chest/neck. It was also too short as far as torso length (head to tail direction). I guess since V's have such big chests but are slim with long torsos, it makes their proportions a bit tough for harness fitting.

Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

We've used a Halti harness that clips in the front on Kaylee. It fits well, but honestly, she has been able to slide out of every harness I've tried on her both back clips and front clips if she really wants to.


----------

